# Wie kriege ich den grauen Rand eines Buttons weg?



## janw (16. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich möchte mir einen modernen Klick-Button (um in der Namensgebung von selfhtml zu bleiben) definieren, als Bild ein kleines Icon, 20x20 Pixel.

 Wie kriege ich den häßlichen grauen Rand weg und warum ist der überhaupt da? Die Hintergrundfarbe setzen nützt mir auch nichts, weil der Rand dann ja immer noch Platz beansprucht und ich mehrere von den Buttons nebeneinander anordnen möchte.


```
<form action="irgendwohin">
   <div style='border:none;'>
   <button style='border:none;'name="Klickmich" type="submit" value="VALUE" >
   <img src="zoom.gif" width="20" height="20" border="0" >
   </button>
   </div>
   </form>
```
 
Oder ist meine ganze Konstruktion irgendwie nicht ok?
   Jan


----------



## Gottox (17. August 2005)

Wieso _muss_ es denn ein moderner Button sein?

```
<form action="irgendwohin">
   <div style='border:none;'>
   <input src="zoom.gif" width="20" height="20" border="0" style='border:none;' name="Klickmich" type="image" value="VALUE">
   </div>
   </form>
```


----------



## janw (17. August 2005)

Ich habe _ein_ Formular, in dem sich mehrere Buttons befinden. Jeder dieser Buttons soll einen anderen 'Value' an mein Formular übertragen, hat also ein eigenes Value-Attribut.

  Bei der von Dir vorgeschlagenen Lösung ist es bei mir leider so:

  Wenn ich die Grafik vom IE aus anklicke, bekomme ich folgende Parameter übertragen:
  ZOOM.y=10
  ZOOM.x=7

  Ein Klick vom Firefox überträgt folgende Formulardaten:
  ZOOM.y=9
  ZOOM.x=7
*ZOOM=out*

  Und genau dieses ZOOM=out möchte ich aber übertragen bekommen.

  Daher dachte ich, ich müsste auf den button ausweichen...


----------



## Gottox (17. August 2005)

So vielleicht?


```
<button style="border-width:0; padding:0;margin:0;background-color:transparent" name="Klickmich" type="submit" value="VALUE" >
<img src="bla" width="20" height="20" border="0" >
</button>
```

Im Opera ist jetzt nichts mehr von nem Rand zu sehen.


----------



## janw (17. August 2005)

Danke,
 da bin ich meinem Ziel schon mal einen Schritt näher. Bloß hab ich von solchen Klickbuttons 3 nebeneinander, relativ eng nebeneinander, aber auch mit transparentem Hintergrund und margin=0 haben die Klickbuttons diesen horizontalen Abstand.
  Der stört mich leider etwas


----------

